# D&C and hcg?



## mama-aya (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi,
I'm new here and hoping that this time I can figure out how to get my question out!
21/2 weeks ago I had a D&C (at 91/2 weeks, no heartbeat, but size right on at 9 week ultrasound, then falling hcg levels, there had been heartbeat at 6 week ultrasound). We've been ttc since ds was 11/2, for 2 years now. Before getting pg with him I had a miscarriage and a D&C at 14 weeks. That time it all happened very quickly. I started spotting, series of ultrasounds, D&C, home. I never had a drop of bleeding after, and immediately didn't feel pg anymore. Which made me sad, but I jumped right back into regular periods, and ds was conceived a few months later.
This time I have been having coin sized clots every couple of days, constant staining or bleeding, brown, pink, and red. I still pg, just not quite as pg as I felt before the D&C. At the 2 week followup appt my midwife had me do a blood test, and she called the next day to say that there were still hcg levels, and I should come back in a week to do another blood test.
Is this normal? Was the D&C not done well, or was the first too aggressive. I opted for a D&C this time because I didn't want to wait weeks, and have to deal with a long, messy, painful process while home with ds or the other kids who spend time at our house. I was expecting a relatively quick recovery, then back to ttc. I'm anxious now that I'll need another D&C.
Sorry this got so long. Thank you.


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

Mama Im sorry for your loss. I know it is hard. I am not sure about the d&c I never had one with my M/C I did it all natural. But I do want to wish you well and healing vibes. I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## caj'smommy (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi! I'm so sorry for your loss. I've had 2 m/c too. The second one just 1 1/2 weeks ago. I too was 9 weeks 6 days along when they discovered no heartbeat. The baby measured right for dates so they figured it had just happened. I had a D&C 4 days later. My HCG levels, at the time of the D&C were still high. After your D&C, with all or most of the pregnancy tissue gone, your body will recognized it's not pregnant anymore, and your HCG levels will start to fall. It can take up to 3 or 4weeks for them to fall to zero. I too still feel pregnant (m/c and fatigue etc.), but it is growing less and less everyday now. It is normal to have no/very little bleeding after a D&C, as it is normal to have bleeding and pass small clots for up to 2-4 weeks afterward. My doctor told me that when a D&C is preformed, they dialated the cervix to the size of your index finger and scrap the uterine walls. They cannot see inside so yes, sometimes a bit of tissure remains inside. However the body will usually pass this on it's own. As long as you have no pain, or a foul smelling discharge, indicating possible infection ) I'd say your probably healing fine. If you still continue to feel pregnant for much longer though, I'd have your HCG levels checked to make sure they're still going down. Feel free to pm me if you wish. HTH's. Take good care of yourself and try to do something nice for yourself everyday to help youself heal. You deserve it!


----------



## mama-aya (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks Mamas,
I feel ridiculous for knowing all that stuff already. I usually ask questions of medical paople, I really do. There's something about having m/cs, though. Like not being in control of my body automatically means not being in charge of my brain.
Anyway, there are three children outside the computer room window pretending to puke smoothies all over each other, and I can't decide whether this is doing something nice for myself by ignoring them or not.
Thanks again,
Yalisha


----------

